

Lsyncd - Live Syncing (Mirror) Daemon - drhodes
http://code.google.com/p/lsyncd/

======
nuclear_eclipse
This is a great idea, but it violates my personal backup principle: make the
backup site connect to the server. If the server has the necessary information
to connect to the backup site and initiate the process, it most likely has the
ability to connect to the backup site and destroy backup information in case
of intrusions or security vulnerabilities. If the server never knows anything
about the backup site (other than their public key), then even if the server
is compromised, the backups should remain safe and secure.

~~~
julianz
This is true in the case of backup software specifically, but it looks like
lsyncd is intended more for push-type situations like moving content from a
private to a public network, mirroring sites, feeding CDN's and so on. In
those cases you do want the source to control the operation.

------
chime
The tool clearly states in which situations it should be used or not used but
I'm pretty certain that overtime it will be misused.

If you want real-time mirroring of your data, I HIGHLY recommend that you use
<http://www.drbd.org> instead. Lsyncd is great if you just have a select few
folders with small files that change often (or large files that rarely
change).

------
rlpb
I do this kind of thing using a one-liner:

while true; do inotifywait -r --exclude '^\\..*\\.swp$' -e CLOSE_WRITE
src_dir; sleep 1; rsync -a src_dir/ dst_host:dst_dir/;done

This version has a race condition, but is sufficient for pushing a source tree
into a testing environment automatically during development. You could also
use the -m switch to inotifywait and a while loop on the output to avoid the
race.

I wouldn't want to use anything apart from manual deployment script to deploy
to CDNs since a daemon adds another point of failure. To check for a failure
you'd need to check that the daemon has done its job, at which point you'd be
running a script to do this and so could just use rsync at that point instead.

------
aliasaria
I could use this copy over static media to my CDN. Cron + rsync is annoying.

